# I *used* to look up to her...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't get it, when would you risk injury for your partner? I don't care if it's the d*&n World Championships. You just *don't* treat a dog like that!!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201196767420103&set=vb.148038161884479&type=2&theater[/video]


Ironic that it was posted a week after I read this, by a woman I *do* look up to!
http://www.suzanneclothier.com/blog/when-sport-becomes-abuse


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

no one there thought it was too slippery to run?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I absolutely totally agree. Every competitor should have pulled their dog out of the competition until conditions improved. If they'd done that, the organisers would have been forced to postpone the event. And yes, you are your dogs protector, that should never be forgotten if you do sporting events.
I badly want to train my new pup to do disc dog, but I've decided against it because of all the jumping involved. All that jarring on the bones is bound to cause problems sooner or later, but the health of my dog comes first.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree it was a bad decision, but we are all human and we all make bad decisions. I'm going to give her a pass, just this one time.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

True, we are all human and we all make bad decisions, but this is just too much!
I still think she's a great trainer and motivator, but as a person? I just can't respect anyone that wants a Q so badly as to risk injury to her partner. I mean, in the description of the video, she pretty much said it was too slick to run!


lauren43 said:


> I agree it was a bad decision, but we are all human and we all make bad decisions. I'm going to give her a pass, just this one time.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> no one there thought it was too slippery to run?


First sentence in her description.*"Why I hate doing agility in the rain. It is just so dangerous for any dog (and handler) let alone a 2 year old that hasn't figured out different surfaces need different styles"*
To me, it's kind of a "doh, then don't f*&*&ing run!!

Joe


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Competition really gets people going. We have a conformation show in California and the weather is hotter than originally expected formy Washington pups. Some of the groups are indoors so I will wait and see but if they seem distressed at all I will pull them from the show. I don't need them titled that bad and they are not used to heat like that. There is no entry fee or cost of travel that would justify my causing them injury or illness on purpose.  JMHO

Liz


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have much ability experience. Just took my third class in the series and I've been trained on everything but the tether. I'll never forget my first time sending bridget up the a frame. My trainer was talking to and I went to respond but I talk with my hands a lot. I unknowingly gave bridget the command to walk right off the side and she sad willing to do because she thought I said it was safe even though it might not look safe, my command said it was so it was. Thankfully I was able to redirect her in time and I mean just in time. I couldn't believe she would do such a thing just because she taught I asked for it. I'm now way more careful about what my hands and shoulders are doing. It is a sport we do for fun. It is made for enjoyment with the dogs. We might be competing but dog showed up to have some fun with us. Let them get hurt and they may not want to do it again because it isn't fun.


----------

